# Sd70 and lgb railtruck airwired



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

I used an LGB railtruck,removed the siding and extended the witdth by about 1/2 inch,lengthened about one inch to accomodate the g3 decoder..
SD70 used dropin, piece of cake now. Like the t5000 and I am no pro.






Some video made today at Mall. Really like the way the little truck runs and sounds.
Got the leds off ebay.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

On my LGB rail truck I drilled out the rear brake light at the license plate and inserted a 3mm red led.

Also I moved the rear muffler/air tank to the side and added a kadee to pull a car or 2.

This rail truck has the standard LGB Stainz motor block and is very robust.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan Pierce said:


> On my LGB rail truck I drilled out the rear brake light at the license plate and inserted a 3mm red led.
> 
> Also I moved the rear muffler/air tank to the side and added a kadee to pull a car or 2.
> 
> This rail truck has the standard LGB Stainz motor block and is very robust.


I have red led's in both sides of the bumper but for some reason,one was not working until very end of run and then both ccame on.


----------

